# nerviges Piepen



## goron (28. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute. 
Ich weiß, mein PC ist son billiges 5-jähriges Fujitsu teil mit n Schrott-mobo, aber da der neue PC erst in ein paar Wochen ankommt wüsste ich schon gerne woran das Problem liegt, und da ich die Festplatte beibehalte würde ich auch gerne wissen ob das Problem an irgendnen Virus liegt.

Also: Ich wollte für mein Referat in der Schule nicht nur Infos aus wikipedia, sondern auch aus andere Seiten holen. Beim klicken auf ner Seite bei den google-ergebnissen kam bei meinem Anti-virus-programm sofort die Meldung, ich hätt mir soeben einen Trojaner eingefangen. Panisch scanne ich die festplatte nach viren, das Programm findet aber nix. Falls es was bringen sollte hab ich alle temporäre Internetdateien gelöscht. 
Ich dachte, gut, vielleicht ja nur ne Fehlerkennung vom Antivirprogramm. Dann spiel ich CoD 4 Multiplayer in Ruhe, dann geh ich mal eben 1 h afk und wenn ich zurückkomme piepst der PC ganz merkwürdig im halbensekundentakt einen hohen ton, und dann einen etwas tieferen (Lautsprecher waren aus, also der Sound kam irgendwie aus dem Case). Sofort mache ich das Spiel aus und dann plötzlich ist das Piepsen weg. Nun gut, heute abend hab ich wieder CoD 4 gezockt, alles einwandfrei, aber dann kam das Piepsen während des Spiels wie aus dem Nichts. Sobald ich dann aber den Server disconnected habe war das Piepsen genauso schnell wieder weg. 

Sowas ist mir noch nie zuvor passiert. Wenns an meinem NT,MB,Prozzi oder Graka liegen würde, würds mich nicht kümmern, da ich ohnehin in n paar Wochen nen neuen PC habe, aber ein Virus würde mich zwingen die Festplatte zu formatieren, bzw. in dem Fall kann ich mir gleich eine neue kaufen, weil meine ein bisschen klein ist.

Also, was haltet ihr davon? Ist des n Virus? Wenn ja, wie kann ich den loswerden?(ausser wichtige Daten abspeichern und Festplatte formatieren)?


----------



## JOJO (28. Juni 2009)

Fake


----------



## goron (28. Juni 2009)

Was heißt hier Fake? lol, wieso sollte ich lügen? Also das war die Antwort die ich am wenigsten erwartet habe...


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2009)

er meint mit fake wohl, dass die meldung mit "trojaner gefunden" ein fake war. das war bestimmt ein skript/popup, das sich beim besucht einer seite installiert hat und dir angst machen sollte. wenn man dann unüberlegt auf dieses popup klickt, dann fängt man sich überhaupt erst evlt. nen virus oder trojaner ein.

am besten boote mal im abgesicherten modud und scann den PC von da aus mit antivir und adaware, und vlt. auch noch spybot.

das problem beim spiel kann auch hitze sein und nur rein zufällig mit dem viren"problem" einhergegangen sein.


----------



## riedochs (29. Juni 2009)

Welchen Virenscanner verwendest du?

Das piepsen koennte eine Temperaturwarnung des Bios sein. Hast du den PC seit du den hast mal innen gereinigt?


----------



## Chron-O-John (29. Juni 2009)

Jope, ich tippe auch auf temperaturwarnung. Schau dir mal mit Everest die CPU-Temperatur an bzw. entferne eine eventuelle Staubschicht vom CPU-Kühler


----------



## goron (29. Juni 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hast du den PC seit du den hast mal innen gereinigt?


 
Lol, ich hab den PC ehrlich gesagt noch nie von innen gereinigt, nur von außen.  Muss ich unbedingt machen. In dem Fall würde ich dann auf ne BIOS-Warnung tippen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juni 2009)

nach 5 jahren wäre auch mal neue wärmeleitpaste ne gute idee, sofern du den PC nicht nur 2-3 stunden pro woche benutzt.


----------



## goron (29. Juni 2009)

So, ich hab jetzt den PC von innen gereinigt und....tadaaa!
Es geht wieder einwandfrei



PS: Sollte ich wirklich mal öfters machen...


----------



## majorguns (30. Juni 2009)

goron schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt den PC von innen gereinigt und....tadaaa!
> Es geht wieder einwandfrei
> 
> 
> ...


Gute Idee, ich mach meinen alle 3 Monate Sauber und trots sehr reinem Zimmer und Staubfilter vor den Lüftern findet sich so einiges an Staub im PC wieder


----------



## -NTB- (30. Juni 2009)

goron schrieb:


> So, ich hab jetzt den PC von innen gereinigt und....tadaaa!
> Es geht wieder einwandfrei
> 
> 
> ...




Und wie sah er aus? der 5jahre alte staub


----------



## Sight (30. Juni 2009)

Oh man eine Reinigung ist echt was besonderes...
Habe letzte Woche mal ne alte Festpallte ausm Case ausgebaut und mich gewundert wieso meine andere Platte so 35° warm wird, was sehe ich meine Lüftung vom Case (Front Seiten Lüfter 120mm) war verstopft aber sowas von, die kleinen Löcher waren alle grau, nach dem ich sauber gemacht hab, war sogard das blaue Licht der LED's heller XD und die Platte läuft jetzt immer mit max 28°.


----------

